# BORAX AND CATS



## duncan (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

I live very close to some neighbors who were evicted and their place is roach infested. We have the same landlord and I was helping empty the place of trash and saw how bad they were. They are having a pest contol company come out. I freaked and wanted my place done to as I am afraid they will migrate. The pest control bores holes in the walls and inject borax. Has anyone done this that owns cats or know anything about this.

I don't have roaches but I am so freaked out over the thought I could get them that I like the idea it is as a preventive measure. I am thinking of simply tackling it my way, but, like the holes being drilled.

I would love some imput.

Duncan


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I looked this up a while back and as far as I know it is non-toxic so it should be fine. I'll see if I can find a link about it and post it.


----------



## duncan (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks AddFran. I did do so searching on the internet but I like the impute here as you guys have cats and I trust what is posted here.

Duncan


----------



## TAsunder (Apr 6, 2004)

I've got an ant problem and was wondering the same thing. My cats like to look at ants and flop over on top of them.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I've always heard borax was the way to go and remember looking it up a while back like i stated above, but out of curiousity and trying to find that old link i did another search. While several sites said it was safe, there were also enough that claimed it was toxic....so I'd wait and be sure about that. What if you called a local pest control place and asked them. Maybe Dr. Jean would know too.


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

i hope it is not toxic when i first moved to my apartment with my dad he put that all over the carpets for the first 2 yrs and at the time i had 3 cats and 2 dogs who walked all over it and what not. no one got sick but i am curious if i was just lucky.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I've used boric acid for flea control and it works like a charm. It is supposed to be safe. They said it was fine to just leave down (my friend with 4 cats and 3 dogs does it every summer) but I'm paranoid so I put it down everywhere, swept it into the floor planks and then swept it up. I left it in places the cats don't generally go too.
It is the main ingredient in Fleabusters.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Well that's good news. I like hearing that people here have actually used remedies with success!


----------



## Tigonie (May 21, 2007)

TAsunder said:


> I've got an ant problem and was wondering the same thing. My cats like to look at ants and flop over on top of them.


Does Borax kill (or at least deter) ants? We got ants under the kitchen sink earlier this year. I have no issue with poison baits there, since pets and daughter can't get in the cabinet.

In the last few days we have some smaller ants getting in the room where we feed the cats. I think they may be coming in through the garage and plan to change the weather stripping on the door, but there may be a crack elsewhere. I really don't want ant poison out by the cat food dish--or anywhere not enclosed. If I could safely use Borax as an alternative, that would be much better.

What was the final word on Borax? Is it generally considered safe for pets? (I'm supposing it's ok for close human contact, as it is sold for a laundry booster, and I'd hope the FDA wouldn't allow dangerous soaps to be sold.)

How's the best way to spread it around? Just around the perimeter of the area? The floor is tile.


----------



## duncan (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi everyone, I did have it done, but was very conservative in application as I really didn't have the problem but wanted to prevent a problem.

It isn't safe if they consume to much in grooming. However, you can put it in places they can't get to. I let the guy drill inot the door james and the void spots in my kitchen cupboards and shoot it in there and also dusted inside. I didn't klet him go thru the hosue to spray it along the baseboards.

You can the "Roach Proof" stuff at home depot and put it in places you deem safe, like behind bookcase, in cabients, etc. I will put some along the outside of the house, but once it gets wet you will need to redo.

As far as fleas, I like to use the advantage and deal with it that way as I don't have a problem yet...quick knock on wood. 

Duncan


----------

